# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Anticonceptie en acné

## tamaratjuhh

Ik heb erg snel last van acne/puistjes en vraag mij af of de mirenaspiraal ook voor mij geschikt is. 
Mijn schoonzusje beweert namelijk dat zij, doordat zij niet meer ongesteld werd, juist meer puistjes kreeg (of eigenlijk grote puisten  :Mad:  ). 
Heeft dit iets met elkaar te maken of staat dit los van elkaar???
Ik wil namelijk erg graag een spiraaltje, maar wil er niet nog meer acné van krijgen.
Hopelijk weet iemand hier iets over.

----------


## Barbara

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds kort mirena na 9 jaar de pil.
voordat ik met de pil begon had ik best wat puistjes. Met de pil zijn die puistjes wel verdwenen, af en toe als ik ongesteld moest worden. Nu heb ik Mirena en ik moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik wel weer een wat vette huid heb gekregen, iets meer puistjes rond mn menstruatie. ik denk dat het komt omdat Mirena wat minder hormonen bevat..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb heel lang de Diane35 genomen als anticonceptie en ook voor mijn acné, nu ben ik sinds een maand overgestapt naar de Yasmin:deze helpt ook tegen puistjes en mee-eters,maar toch iets minder als de Diane35...
Toch blijf ik bij de Yasmin,omdat deze veel lichter is en ik er verder heel tevreden over ben!

Grtjs Agnes

----------

